# Hawthorn Tunnel - May 21



## BikinGlynn (Jun 27, 2021)

Last month my boss said "can you pop to Cardiff to do a quick job" sure Ill go early & spend the rest of the day mooching & this was on the way back!






Hawthorns Tunnel, also known as Euroclydon Tunnel after the large house built on the grounds above it, is a 638-yard long tunnel built for the Mitcheldean Road & Forest of Dean Junction Railway which was completed but never fully opened.







The tunnel was used by the admiralty in the 1940s to store munitions. Now in private ownership, the tunnel may one day be used by the narrow gauge Lea Bailey Light Railway. 
I have to say Iv done a few tunnels & this is by far the best tunnel Iv done, I wouldnt encourage people to go though as there was bats flying round me in there





























































Thats another one done ;-)


----------



## Wrench (Jun 28, 2021)

BikinGlynn said:


> Last month my boss said "can you pop to Cardiff to do a quick job" sure Ill go early & spend the rest of the day mooching & this was on the way back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sir, that's rather nice


----------



## Hayman (Jun 28, 2021)

Online, Amos Wolfe has a good selection of photos, and a full history of the tunnel. Online, it is called Hawthorn Tunnel and Hawthorns Tunnel.


----------



## jimmy0161 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nice photos


----------



## night crawler (Jun 28, 2021)

Very nice and so good of your boss to let you explore it


----------



## Kilted Mac (Jul 4, 2021)

Cracking pictures again as usual Mr BG Sir, looks a really fascinating place. You would wonder why someone would go the effort of dumping old radiators there, they could have sold them as antiques !


----------

